
Siemens Sees a Future for Electric Trucks Powered by Overhead Lines - howard941
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/siemens-sees-a-future-for-electric-trucks-powered-by-overhead-lines
======
rahuldottech
Sorta like trams, heh. But this solves one of the biggest issues with current
electric vehicles: the long wait times for batteries to charge.

> The overhead line powers the electric motor and charges onboard batteries
> when the truck is connected to the line. When the truck leaves the overhead
> line, it can operate on battery power or with its diesel engine.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And yet those oversize loads will RIP the power lines to pieces.

~~~
Doxin
I'm fairly sure a truck charging takes less power than a train accelerating.
The overhead lines will be fine.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Umm, I haul big buildings down the highway that are 14.5 feet tall. How high
do those overhead lines need to be to allow the OVERSIZE loads to go under?

------
rasz
No it doesnt, its a corporate giveaway program. Illegal in EU to directly give
money to national businesses, so why not run a "eco development effort" and
BAM 84 million euros transferred to Siemens.

